# железо и ядро

## Gentoopc

привет! помогите пожалуйста понять .  достал  девайс на процессоре AMD A10-5757M .

в нем имеется интегрированная видеокарта.  по характеристикам процессор  как бы 4 ядерный.  но меня волнует два ядра из них не являются ли ядрами  этой самой видеокарты?  

что включить в ядре?

```

( ) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8

  ( ) Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon

  (X) Core 2/newer Xeon

  ( ) Intel Atom

  ( ) Generic-x86-64

[\code]

можно ли задействовать ядра этой встроенной видеокатры на вычислительные нужды ядра Linux?

```

----------

## Gentoopc

можете что-нибудь сказать?

----------

## TigerJr

 *Gentoopc wrote:*   

> можете что-нибудь сказать?

 

Ядра CPU(Central Processing Unit) не являются ядрами GPU(Graphical Processing Unit), я в этом уверен

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_APU

Что касается того что графический и центральный процессор находится на одном кристалле, то это не оказывает существенного влияния, ни на вычислительные операции ни на графические операции

http://inetmag.org/nonwp/llano_05.jpg

Исходя из этой схемы ты отдельно имеешь 4 ядра частотой 3500+Mhz и отдельно графическое ядро частотой 760Mhz с 384 шейдерными процессорами. 

И одновременное использование возможно только в том случае если программист написал свою программу таким образом что она может использовать GPU и CPU для своих задач. 

Но не все операции касающиеся вычислительных инструкций можно быстрее выполнить на GPU, чем на  CPU. 

Ну и на последок, скажу что при компиляции программ компилятор сам выбирает оптимизацию кода для программ под конкретную архитектуру.

У тебя судя по маркировки ядро Trinity:

Trinity получила технологию динамического «разгона» AMD Turbo Core 3.0, распределяющую оптимальным образом нагрузку между центральным и графическим процессорами и подстраивающую соответственным образом их частоту, что позволяет добиться в некоторых случаях прироста производительности и дополнительной экономии энергии.

Собственно при задействовании этой технологии kernel должен разные потоки распределять между ядрами, а как и на что она повлияет можешь узнать опытным путём

----------

